# Kuraredesaster und kein Ende



## Pueppchen (26. Juli 2003)

Hi,
habe mich nach einer Alpenüberquerung entschieden, auf ein Fully umzurüsten und erwarb einen Bergwerk Kurare-Rahmen. Laut aussage soll dieser für einen 190er Dämpfer ausgelegt sein. Erste Messungen ergaben aber, das zwischen den Dämpferaufnahmen lediglich 185mm Platz ist. Clevererweise habe ich nach ersteigern des Rahmens gleich einen Dämpfer geordert. Heute hielt ich dann alle Teile zusammen in Händen und siehe da: passt nich :-( Schwinge schlägt am Tretlager an und Dämpfer kann nur unter Vorspannung eingebaut werden. Hat jemand Lösungen zum Einbau des Dämpfers in einen '00er Kurare-Rahmen?
Zur Überprüfung liegen zwei Fotos im Netz vom Rahmen und der Aufnahme.
HILFE!!! Zur Zeit liegen ne menge teurer Teile bei mir auf dem Fussboden, die nicht zusammenpassen wollen :-(

Gruss Ingo

www.pelkner.de/kurare.jpg
www.pelkner.de/detail.jpg


----------



## Pueppchen (30. Juli 2003)

so, scheinbar kommt licht in's dunkel:
nach ausgiebigen gesprächen mit bergwerk stellte sich heraus, das der hinterbau sich über die jahre ein wenig gewandelt hat und es sein könnte, dass ich den falschen hinterbau auf dem rahmen hab. will sagen - ein anruf oder ein kontakt mit bergwerk lohnt sich bzgl. technischer fragen auf jeden fall - kontakt wahr sehr nett und vor allem kompetent. wenn die lösung darin liegt und mein händler jetzt noch so kulant ist, wie er sich gibt, werde ich hoffentlich in ein paar tagen nen kompletten, aufbaubaren kurare haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

